# Bild Rastern



## Consti (28. April 2004)

Wir müssen für Kunst ein Portrait zeichnen. Haben deshalb ein Grosses Din Blatt genommen und dass in 100 Kästchen (10x10) Kästchen unterteilt.

Hab nun mein Portrait genommen, das schon im Richtign Verhältnis ausgeschnitten. Nun muss darauf ein Raster von 10x10 Kästchen. Hab es mit "Grid" Veruscht, doch dabei werden die Dinger nur Quadratusch - nicht Rechteckig.

Wenn ich das dann habe, dass muss das auch noch gedruckt werden - mit Raster natürlich. Wie muss ich das machen. Die Quali is am Ende relativ egla, denn es muss "nur" auf nem Tintenstrahl Drucker gedruckt werden - dann ist alles fertig!

Wei geh ich da am besten vor?


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Nun muss darauf ein Raster von 10x10 Kästchen. Hab es mit "Grid" Veruscht, doch dabei werden die Dinger nur Quadratusch - nicht Rechteckig.
> *



Bei 10x10 sollten es auch Quadrate werden


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

Hi,

das Raster an sich sagt noch nichts darüber, ob es quadratisch oder
rechteckig wird. Dazu müssten wir die Kantenlängen wissen.
Aber das nur mal am Rande.

Consti, neben der Möglichkeit, ein Raster einfach manuell zu erzeugen
kannst du auch Richard Rosenmans Grid Generator versuchen

Schau einfach mal hier. Du wirst ihn schon finden:
http://www.richardrosenman.com/photoshop.htm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## King Euro (28. April 2004)

Hä,
wenn man ein DIN Blatt nimmt und es in 10x10 unterteilt wird es NICHT Quatratisch, da ein DIN Blatt selbst auch nicht quatratisch ist!

Nur, um mal Klarheit zu schaffen


----------



## Mythos007 (28. April 2004)

Ahhh - jetzt habe selbst ich es verstanden... *an den Kopf fass*
Ich denke jetzt wären alle Klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## King Euro (28. April 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem Bild!?
Falls das überhaupt geht


----------



## Consti (28. April 2004)

Danke! Ich hab schon.

Also hab es mit diesem Rastern-Tool gemacht. Gefällt mir ganz gut. Danke für die Hilfe.

Da beide Bilder im DIn-Format sind, hab ichs mir erspart, die Werte anzugeben, es ist ja eh immer

1:1,4...

Und damit kriegt mans nich quadratisch, sondern nur rechteckig!


----------



## wookeye (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo, könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie genau man diesen link anwendet also wo man das plugin genau instaliert und wo man in photoshop diesen plugin findet?
bin wohl zu blöd


----------

